# Apron Style variations across jurisdictions



## bro.william (May 9, 2019)

Right.  This is just about getting some basic learning under my belt.  I'm requesting pics and explanations of the various apron possibilities in the GLs of the brethren of this forum.  

In another thread, I posted the query below about how aprons work in Texas and the US.  Moving it now to its own thread.   



bro.william said:


> Do I understand correctly that the white apron is for MMs?  English style = white apron is EA. FC has two light blue rosettes, one in each bottom corner. MM is edged in light blue with three rosettes, the additional one being in the flap.





Brother JC said:


> US aprons are white through all three degrees. They are worn differently for each.



Even before this response, I'd kind of got the impression that it's most common in US lodges for the lodge itself to have a supply of white aprons which most of the brethren use for day-to-day, garden variety meetings – except for officers and PMs, who have their own aprons of office.  Bro. JC just confirmed that.  

For all that, though, I keep seeing decorated regalia for sale, such as this, which is listed as a "Master Mason's Apron", and is closer to what I would have expected (naïvely, it appears) from my English lodge experience:  






And in researching Tranquility Lodge in anticipation of an eventual petition, I've seen this plenty often:  



 


What I haven't been able to find online, though, is much guidance as to what's appropriate to wear and when and why.  The small handful of protocol documents I've been able to google tend to assume slightly more knowledge than I have ... and not show pictures as examples.  Meanwhile, the array of stuff available from online sellers is vast, not all of it regulation, and assumes the buyer knows what he's after.  

So ... and, again, this is mainly to satisfy my ever-present curiosity ... I would love it if some of you guys from the States and, indeed, across the world, could post pics of your various regalia with a line about what they're appropriate for.  Any takers?  

I'll begin (though I expect I'm teaching several grannies to suck several eggs) ... 

Emulation Rite EA:  



 
Emulation Rite FC:  



 

Emulation Rite MM: 



 

Officer & GL aprons include different colours (deep blue and red, normally), provincial seals, and various decorations and tassels, but are all recognisably within this basic pattern.  

And Royal Arch, which English freemasonry treats as a completion of the 3rd degree ... not Craft, but administered together with the Craft ...


----------



## David612 (May 9, 2019)

I hadn’t realised there was so much variety-


----------



## Elexir (May 9, 2019)

GL of Sweden. Swedish rite.
Here to complicate things 

Standardized aprons/sash/collar depending on degree. You leave your old regalia once you get a new degree.
The XI or Knight and commander of the red cross are the members of the grand lodge.
No custom regalia is allowed and the lodges own the regalia so it cant be passed down.

The pictures are from Denmark where tails are requird. Here in sweden you can also choose to have a dark suit.


----------



## bro.william (May 9, 2019)

Australia's look more or less like ours.  I do like having my own.  We usually have "loaners" for EAs and FCs (although I did buy my own just because I was feeling enthusiastic), and then the lodge gives you your MM.

Sweden – those look cool.  Yours is a 10 degree system, rather than 3, right?


----------



## Elexir (May 9, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Australia's look more or less like ours.  I do like having my own.  We usually have "loaners" for EAs and FCs (although I did buy my own just because I was feeling enthusiastic), and then the lodge gives you your MM.
> 
> Sweden – those look cool.  Yours is a 10 degree system, rather than 3, right?



Yes. We had the fortune to have some highly enthusiastic brethren that decided to rework degrees to make a flowing system. It makes for an intressting journey.


----------



## Keith C (May 9, 2019)

Brother and Forum Member hwood did an excellent video on Masonic Aprons in PA.  It can be found on his YouTube channel RoadMap to Freemasonry.


----------



## Keith C (May 9, 2019)

Also here is a photo that shows the plain white Lambskin aprons invested during Degree Conferral (which are retained by the Lodge, NOT given to the Brother) as well as the apron worn by Members and visitors (who are not PMs or District Officers) for Lodge meetings.  These examples are our old aprons where the Lodge number on the flap is difficult to see.  I do not have any photo showing our new aprons.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 9, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Right.  This is just about getting some basic learning under my belt.  I'm requesting pics and explanations of the various apron possibilities in the GLs of the brethren of this forum.
> 
> In another thread, I posted the query below about how aprons work in Texas and the US.  Moving it now to its own thread.
> 
> Even before this response, I'd kind of got the impression that it's most common in US lodges for the lodge itself to have a supply of white aprons which most of the brethren use for day-to-day, garden variety meetings – except for officers and PMs, who have their own aprons of office.  Bro. JC just confirmed that.



True under GLoTX, also.



bro.william said:


> What I haven't been able to find online, though, is much guidance as to what's appropriate to wear and when and why.  The small handful of protocol documents I've been able to google tend to assume slightly more knowledge than I have ... and not show pictures as examples.  Meanwhile, the array of stuff available from online sellers is vast, not all of it regulation, and assumes the buyer knows what he's after.
> 
> So ... and, again, this is mainly to satisfy my ever-present curiosity ... I would love it if some of you guys from the States and, indeed, across the world, could post pics of your various regalia with a line about what they're appropriate for.  Any takers?


If you'll go back to your original thread, I've tried to answer your question regarding guidance with examples. Hope it helps.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 9, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Also here is a photo that shows the plain white Lambskin aprons invested during Degree Conferral (which are retained by the Lodge, NOT given to the Brother)



Under GLoTX, at the end of the MM degree conferral, the lambskin apron is presented to the newly-raised Brother to be kept for the remainder of his life & to be placed upon his casket at his funeral.


----------



## Keith C (May 9, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> Under GLoTX, at the end of the MM degree conferral, the lambskin apron is presented to the newly-raised Brother to be kept for the remainder of his life & to be placed upon his casket at his funeral.



That seems to be the norm in most Jurisdiction, but, being Pennsylvania it is normal that it is different!   Here the Lodge provides the apron for the funeral service.


----------



## Brother JC (May 9, 2019)

Like everything else in Masonry it depends on your jurisdiction. Califas says white only except for officers and PMs. NM is okay with a bit of customization (I have a handmade lambskin with the Eye of Horus on the flap).
As to the “keep it safe till you’re buried” theory, I’ve never agreed with that. It isn’t in the lecture I was given during the presentation so I wear it when I need a plain one (very rare as I’ve been an officer practically since I was Raised).


----------



## Glen Cook (May 9, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Right.  This is just about getting some basic learning under my belt.  I'm requesting pics and explanations of the various apron possibilities in the GLs of the brethren of this forum.
> 
> In another thread, I posted the query below about how aprons work in Texas and the US.  Moving it now to its own thread.
> 
> ...


It would be more exact to describe those as UGLE Aprons, as there are over 80 actively worked rituals in UGLE, not counting minor variations. You can go to the Online Book of Constitutions that gives information about them as well as provincial and Grand aprons.


----------



## Matt L (May 9, 2019)

In my jurisdiction, during the 3rd degree the brother is presented with his personal apron and is raised with it.  It is not worn again until he drops the working tools of life.  

Lodge officers wear aprons with the symbol of their office in the center as well as a matching jewel.  Trim on these aprons vary from lodge to lodge.

Past Masters wear a Past Masters apron.  Some lodges present them to their PM's after their term of office, others have some for use in the lodge.

All other Brothers wear a plain white apron, exception being Grand Lodge officers.


----------



## jermy Bell (May 10, 2019)

this one is mine that I wear everywhere I attend blue lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 10, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> As to the “keep it safe till you’re buried” theory, I’ve never agreed with that. It isn’t in the lecture I was given during the presentation so I wear it when I need a plain one (very rare as I’ve been an officer practically since I was Raised).


We are not prohibited from wearing our lambskins. I know a number of Brethren who wear them to MM degree conferrals, which I personally consider to be appropriate. Much like yourself, I've almost always been an officer so I don't often get an opportunity to wear a plain white apron, except for funerals.


----------



## bro.william (May 14, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> If you'll go back to your original thread, I've tried to answer your question regarding guidance with examples. Hope it helps.



That was indeed thorough and helpful.  Many thanks, Bro. Bill.  




jermy Bell said:


> this one is mine that I wear everywhere I attend blue lodge.



That looks very cool.  Love the white on white.  Understated elegant craftsmanship.    


Sorry for the slow reply, guys; long hard weekend.  So ... if the lambskins are the MM presentation & death (and possibly special occasions) version, what are the day-to-day aprons made of?  Duck cloth?  They're all lambskin on this side of the pond, y'see, and the differentiation is all in the decor, as described above.  (Fake leather versions are also available; but in my part of the world, everyone always seems to wear the real deal.)


----------



## rpbrown (May 14, 2019)

Since I have been an officer since I was raised, I have always worn an officers apron unless visiting another lodge. For the first time since I became a Past Master even, I was able to wear my PM apron to a stated meeting of our lodge. So, unless at a funeral or visiting another lodge, I haven't worn a white apron since I was raised.


----------



## Keith C (May 14, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Sorry for the slow reply, guys; long hard weekend.  So ... if the lambskins are the MM presentation & death (and possibly special occasions) version, what are the day-to-day aprons made of?  Duck cloth?  They're all lambskin on this side of the pond, y'see, and the differentiation is all in the decor, as described above.  (Fake leather versions are also available; but in my part of the world, everyone always seems to wear the real deal.)



I can find no official statement prescribing what they are to be made of, but I am having some issue accessing the Ahiman Rezon and Digest of Decisions on line (The only way to get to the up-to-date version here.)

Our new ones are made of a cotton/polyester blend with blue ribbon as the outline and screen printed blue lodge numbers.  Our old ones were cotton.  Throughout our District some are cotton, some cotton / Polyester blend, some are some sort of artificial leather (likely vinyl based.)  all have ribbon in various shades of blue as the outline trim.

I have only worn the "Lodge" aprons a few times, My first 2 stated meetings after being raised, twice while visiting other Lodges not as part of an Official Visitation and a few times under my Warden's apron to facilitate traveling to another Station or Place to assume that Office for Degrees.


----------



## Brother JC (May 14, 2019)

Another vagary here, @bro. william , is that no one (except grand officers and some PMs) brings their apron to lodge. Lodges have a box of flimsy cotton aprons, in various states of disrepair, for general use. Another reason why I travel with my own aprons...


----------



## Bill Lins (May 14, 2019)

bro.william said:


> So ... if the lambskins are the MM presentation & death (and possibly special occasions) version, what are the day-to-day aprons made of


Generally, Texas Lodges have white cloth (cotton?) aprons.


----------



## jermy Bell (May 14, 2019)

I'm confused. So , are you or are you not allowed to wear your personal apron ? I wear mine, except when I hold a chair. I bought mine so I didn't have to wear those nasty lodge aprons. I do get a Lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Keith C (May 14, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> I'm confused. So , are you or are you not allowed to wear your personal apron ? I wear mine, except when I hold a chair. I bought mine so I didn't have to wear those nasty lodge aprons. I do get a Lot of compliments on it.



You are ALLOWED as in no one will say anything.  However, unless it is a PM's apron, it will be assumed that you think yourself "too good" to be on the level and wear the same apron as the rest of the Brethren.  Right or wrong, that will be the reaction of the majority as I have overheard the mutterings in several Lodges where visitors or members wore their own, rather elaborate, aprons.  I will note, these were not visitors from afar where individual aprons are the norm, but other Masons from the same jurisdiction.


----------



## Winter (May 15, 2019)

My everyday apron when not sitting in my TO lodge.  For that I wear a regular UGLE PM apron.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Thomas Stright (May 15, 2019)

Never understood apron envy...


----------



## Winter (May 15, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Never understood apron envy...


I have no need to try to one up my Brothers by having a nicer apron.  For me, as a Jew, it is honoring the concept of hiddur mitzvah.  A ritual object that is beautifully crafted enhances the religious experience by pleasing the senses. 

“In keeping with the principle of hiddur mitzvah,” Rabbi Zera taught [Bava Kama 9b], “one should be willing to pay even one third more [than the normal price].”  Jewish folklore is replete with stories about Jews of modest circumstances paying more than they could afford for the most beautiful etrog to enhance their observance of Sukkot, or for the most delectable foods to enhance their observance of Shabbat."

We place such a high emphasis on the apron in our ritual as the badge of our Order and then come to Lodge and put on a ratty linen one from the pile. How does that make any sense?

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## bro.william (May 15, 2019)

Keith C said:


> You are ALLOWED as in no one will say anything.  However, unless it is a PM's apron, it will be assumed that you think yourself "too good" to be on the level and wear the same apron as the rest of the Brethren.  Right or wrong, that will be the reaction ...





Winter said:


> For me, as a Jew, it is honoring the concept of hiddur mitzvah.  A ritual object that is beautifully crafted enhances the religious experience by pleasing the senses.



On the one hand, I can see how the scenario Keith describes could happen, and why.  It's never an issue in my own jurisdiction:  here, there are lots of different aprons, but they all conform to a standard, and you wear the apron that befits your degree or your office (past or present).  Given that there appears to be more room in at least some US States for customisation, I can see why a person might want to walk carefully.  

On the other hand, my experience as a Christian priest echoes Bro. Winter's Jewish experience.  Clergy who are into vestments tend to compare notes a lot, keep an eye peeled for a good thing, and look with admiration when a colleague acquires a particularly impressive bit of kit.  I wouldn't suggest that lesser human qualities (jealously, vanity, etc.) don't ever rear their heads in these exchanges; of course they do.  But, all in all, the driving instinct is "the beauty of holiness"; we wear expensive vestments because we value what we're doing in the holy spaces.  In that respect, I agree with Winter:  respect for the Masonic order and its values and for doing the work of the GAoTU should dictate that, even if we're going to use aprons from the lodge stock, the lodge stock ought not to be ratty and awful; it ought to be cared for and treasured.


----------



## David612 (May 15, 2019)

Just my 2c but personally I think a brothers apron should be his own and it should fit a standard as the jurisdiction dictates, Obviously visiting brothers are exempt.



This is my opinion because during our EA and FC degrees we use lodge aprons and masters provide their own, the E.A. and F.C aprons where in various states of disrepair when I progressed through my degrees, thankfully we have remedied the situation now.
The above is my apron, given to me by a brother of my lodge, it belonged to his brother, it shows some age but it has been carefully maintained, the slightly plush suede still feels as luxurious as the lamb skin I bought my newborn to lay on.
That apron is among my most treasured possessions, it’s the representation of all the work I have put into the craft to date and will doubtlessly continue to compound as I progress, doubtless I will end up with other aprons due to rank or appendant body but this is MY apron.


----------



## bro.william (May 16, 2019)

David612 said:


> This is my opinion because during our EA and FC degrees we use lodge aprons and masters provide their own, the E.A. and F.C aprons where in various states of disrepair when I progressed through my degrees, thankfully we have remedied the situation now. // The above is my apron, ... doubtless I will end up with other aprons due to rank or appendant body but this is MY apron.



Yeah, I get what you're saying.  My lodge has loaners for the EAs and FCs, all of which have seen better days.  (In fact, you can tell that one of our "EA" aprons is actually an FC apron with the rosettes removed.)  I can't say I've ever lost much sleep about that, simply because at the end we do get presented with our own personal MM aprons which are meant for daily wear, and the typical length of time between initiation and raising is only about a year.  That said, I chose to buy my own – they're only about £20 each – because I wanted something to mark each stage of the journey.  (And, perhaps one day, I can pass them along to one of my boys.)  These are, as you put it, MY aprons – to quote the USMC Rifleman's Creed, "there are many like it, but this one is mine" – and I treasure them for what they symbolise, both together and separately, and for the fact that I earned them.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jun 11, 2019)

Keith C said:


> You are ALLOWED as in no one will say anything.  However, unless it is a PM's apron, it will be assumed that you think yourself "too good" to be on the level and wear the same apron as the rest of the Brethren.  Right or wrong, that will be the reaction of the majority as I have overheard the mutterings in several Lodges where visitors or members wore their own, rather elaborate, aprons.



I've encountered the same thing, and I was discouraged from purchasing my own apron after my raising by the WM for this reason.  The typical comments are "we meet on the level" and "it might single out those brothers who can't afford the same" etc.  
Funny, nobody seems to bat an eye at the brothers wearing solid gold, diamond encrusted rings and sporting more precious medal lapel pins than a boy scout has merit badges.  But apparently that's different...somehow...


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 11, 2019)

hanzosbm said:


> I've encountered the same thing, and I was discouraged from purchasing my own apron after my raising by the WM for this reason.  The typical comments are "we meet on the level" and "it might single out those brothers who can't afford the same" etc.
> Funny, nobody seems to bat an eye at the brothers wearing solid gold, diamond encrusted rings and sporting more precious medal lapel pins than a boy scout has merit badges.  But apparently that's different...somehow...


I have seen the same. We had a brother who lost everything after a accident, and no one could afford to help him out, but they make sure you see that gold square and compass ring with the diamond in it. I usually pay no attention to those who have to wear the jewelry store on them when they show up to degree work.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 12, 2019)

hanzosbm said:


> I've encountered the same thing, and I was discouraged from purchasing my own apron after my raising by the WM for this reason.  The typical comments are "we meet on the level" and "it might single out those brothers who can't afford the same" etc.
> Funny, nobody seems to bat an eye at the brothers wearing solid gold, diamond encrusted rings and sporting more precious medal lapel pins than a boy scout has merit badges.  But apparently that's different...somehow...



True to an extent on the jewelry, but that is not a required element of attending Lodge.  Here in PA, there are Brothers who wear multiple lapel pins, and no one says anything, but the official policy is ONE lapel pin related to the body of the meeting you are attending, and officers are to wear no lapel pins.


----------



## kcalegal (Jun 13, 2019)

Wonderful discussion Brethren All. I bring fraternal greetings from the East. I am a member of the District Grand Lodge of Bengal in India. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Australia's look more or less like ours....



There are several (regular) Grand Lodges active in Australia;

United Grand Lodge Victoria
United Grand Lodge of NSW & ACT
Grand Lodge of South Australia and Northern Territory
Grand Lodge of Tasmania
Grand Lodge of Western Australia,
Grand Lodge of Queensland (with its District Grand Lodge of Northern Queensland)

There are two District Grand Lodges in WA - working under Grand Lodge of Scotland
I think that's it, but also in Victoria, we have an English Const Lodge working under UGLE which never joined UGLV.

Regalia is basically what you described as "Emulation" - but let's call it UGLE based aprons, as you have pictured.

You will find a lot of tartan in Queensland (and probably WA - but not sure about WA lodges - but the District GL working under  Scotland - I would expect to see a lack of uniformity between lodges..). This is because the lodges are Scottish based and there are other ones in NSW which wears their own personalised regalia with Tartan. Indeed we have a single Lodge here (Victoria) working a Scottish Ritual under UGLV which has its own tartan regalia ( https://www.facebook.com/pages/cate...arl-of-Dunmore-Lodge-No-1686-282884645576471/ & https://fmv.org.au/the-earl-of-dunmore-lodge-consecration/ )


----------



## EVG Yumul (Dec 17, 2019)

Bloke said:


> There are several (regular) Grand Lodges active in Australia;
> 
> United Grand Lodge Victoria
> United Grand Lodge of NSW & ACT
> ...



https://www.freemasonsaustralia.org/freemasonry/foreign-lodges

There are 19 Lodges in Australia working under Non-Australian Grand Lodges, Brother Bloke.
Only 1 Lodge is Chartered by the Grand Lodge of Ireland, Duke of Leinster Lodge No. 363.
4 Lodges are under the United Grand Lodge of England and the other 14 Lodges are under the Grand Lodge of Scotland.
And adding to the Scottish Lodges, there are also AASR Craft Lodges that wear Red Aprons and Light Blue Sashes.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 18, 2019)

New Jersey.

We use White for EA, FC and MM. The way the apron is worn denotes the current degree of the Brother.

Officer Apron:






PM Apron has a 1 inch purple border: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is now my apron when I travel to other Lodges as I'm still an Officer in my Lodge.

A RW apron is the same as above, but with a two inch border.

The Grand Master Apron is a bit more ornate:


----------



## Bloke (Dec 23, 2019)

EVG Yumul said:


> https://www.freemasonsaustralia.org/freemasonry/foreign-lodges
> 
> There are 19 Lodges in Australia working under Non-Australian Grand Lodges, Brother Bloke.
> Only 1 Lodge is Chartered by the Grand Lodge of Ireland, Duke of Leinster Lodge No. 363.
> ...


*Good point ! I stand corrected, *I'd completely forgotten about that Irish Lodge and never checked out UGLE Lodges in other states - but makes sense there are others..
Where does AASR work the first three degrees in Australia that allows you to become a Freemason ?


----------



## Bloke (Dec 23, 2019)

EVG Yumul said:


> https://www.freemasonsaustralia.org/freemasonry/foreign-lodges
> 
> There are 19 Lodges in Australia working under Non-Australian Grand Lodges, Brother Bloke.
> Only 1 Lodge is Chartered by the Grand Lodge of Ireland, Duke of Leinster Lodge No. 363.
> ...





EVG Yumul said:


> https://www.freemasonsaustralia.org/freemasonry/foreign-lodges
> 
> There are 19 Lodges in Australia working under Non-Australian Grand Lodges, Brother Bloke.
> Only 1 Lodge is Chartered by the Grand Lodge of Ireland, Duke of Leinster Lodge No. 363.
> ...



I think I have the Answer from another page at the link you gave ( https://www.freemasonsaustralia.org/masonic-orders/scottish-rite )
"But there are two Lodges in Australia that practice the first three degrees in the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite: Lodge Zetland of Australia No. 9 and Lodge France No. 1021.... Both Lodge Zetland and Lodge France meet in Sydney, New South Wales. I've heard there are other Lodges that exemplify the Scottish Rite Craft degrees in other states but Zetland and France are the only Lodges in Australia that are licenced by a Grand Lodge to work the craft AASR ritual for their stated meetings and degree work."

So, it is not the AASR which makes you a Freemason in Australia, it is UGLNSW&ACT which allows two of its lodges to work AASR Ritual... (?) 
Correct ?


----------



## EVG Yumul (Dec 23, 2019)

Bloke said:


> I think I have the Answer from another page at the link you gave ( https://www.freemasonsaustralia.org/masonic-orders/scottish-rite )
> "But there are two Lodges in Australia that practice the first three degrees in the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite: Lodge Zetland of Australia No. 9 and Lodge France No. 1021.... Both Lodge Zetland and Lodge France meet in Sydney, New South Wales. I've heard there are other Lodges that exemplify the Scottish Rite Craft degrees in other states but Zetland and France are the only Lodges in Australia that are licenced by a Grand Lodge to work the craft AASR ritual for their stated meetings and degree work."
> 
> So, it is not the AASR which makes you a Freemason in Australia, it is UGLNSW&ACT which allows two of its lodges to work AASR Ritual... (?)
> Correct ?



You got it, dear Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 23, 2019)

EVG Yumul said:


> You got it, dear Brother.


Many thanks !


----------

